# Wie teste ich ob mein Netzteil reicht?



## barcelona78 (15. September 2013)

Hi
Ich habe einen 4570 auf 3.5 Ghz übertaktet und meine GTX 770 auf 1150.
Hardware:
8GB G.Skill
i5 4570
GTX 770 von MSI(2x 8 Pol)
1x SSD
1xHDD
2xLED Lüfter

Habe ein Be Quiet L8 400 W Netzteil.
Wie teste ich am besten ob es ausreicht?Kann ich das ganze System mit Stresstools testen und herausfinden ob es reicht.

Stürzt das System ab wenn es nicht ausreicht?


----------



## heldarious (15. September 2013)

Ja du kannst es mit Prime 95 und Furmark testen.  Und wenn das Netzteil nicht reicht stürzt dein Rechner ab.
Aber dazu wird es eh nicht kommen. Das Netzteil reicht locker


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. September 2013)

So ist es, du kannst CPU und GPU mit Tools gleichzeitig voll belasten um die maximale Stromaufnahme zu provozieren... aber wie schon gesagt wurde, das L8 400 reicht locker. Dein PC wird beim Spielen niemals mehr als 300W verbrauchen.


----------



## barcelona78 (15. September 2013)

Habe beide mal getestet und es ist eigentlich nichts passiert 
Werde ich wenn das NT nicht reicht auf den Desktop geschmissen oder stürzt einfach der Rechner ab?

Danke euch


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2013)

Wenn das Netzteil überlastet wird, schaltet es ab. Der Rechner geht also aus.


----------



## ich111 (15. September 2013)

Wenn die Schutzschaltungen gut dimensioniert sind, sollte der Rechner aber einfach aus gehen, wenn die erst recht spät eingreifen kann das zu nem instabilen System führen


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. September 2013)

Bei deinem L8 würde der PC sich einfach abschalten wenn das NT überlastet wird.


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Und genau aus diesen Gründen kauft man ein gutes Netzteil. 

Ein Schlechtes würde den PC einfach braten.


----------



## barcelona78 (15. September 2013)

Deswegen kaufe ich IMMER be quiet 
Einfach klasse sowas,beim Einbau ggab es einen Kurzschluss und ich habe 5 Minuten gewartet,danach ging es.
Wenn das Bei Thermaltake Berlin wäre könnte ich die Würste draufhauen und eine kleine Grillrunde schmeissen 

Furmark und Prime getestet,keine Abstürze nichts,also reichts?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. September 2013)

barcelona78 schrieb:


> Furmark und Prime getestet,keine Abstürze nichts,also reichts?


 
Wie bereits vorausgesagt: 400W sind mehr als genug für deinen PC.


----------

